# Colon Kaepernick



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?

Colin Kaepernick Net Worth


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Pollution of the mind .... distortion of reality ... unwillingness to face the cold, harsh world.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth







Mulattoes are the most vicious.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth


Youre not rich and youre a worthless POS.  Kap does a lot for his community. Thats why we spiritually support him.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...


Tell the truth --- you pretend to support him because he is a useful tool to advance your agenda --- nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


What makes you think I'm not telling the truth?  Do you know how much this dude does for Black kids?  I dont give my support easily. Kap talks the talk and walks the walk.

NFL players’ union names Colin Kaepernick its Week 1 MVP for his charity work


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth


You're upset with him because he committed a new n-violent gesture in a form of protest.  It is his first amendment right to do so.  Do you agree with Trump and his myopic followers when he calls for Kaepernick and other players similarly protesting to be summarily fired without due process?

What about a player who assaults his wife or girlfriend?  They enjoy no constitutionally protected right to do that.  Should they be summarily fired without due process?  Are they too worthless son's of bitches?

Ezekiel Elliot gets suspended, but Kaepernick should be fired?


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yep --- that's why he didn't vote, right? Really taking care of all those poor kids, isn't he? Maybe you missed the point where he was "forced to put up or shut up" by public opinion - and, until then, hadn't done a damn thing for anybody - black or white.

You really must be hard up for heroes.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...


Yes, yes, and yes.

Next question.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Not voting is personal decision. Obviously your confused. His charity has been around long before he started sitting. What does that have to do with his charity work?  

this is in 2014

Colin Kaepernick Continues Charitable Work for Camp Taylor


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Kaepernick should be fired, but Eaikial Elliot gets suspended.  Kaepernick,was acting non-violently and protected under the first amendment.  Elliot is not constitutionally protected.

Is the first amendment not as important as the second?  The fourth?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth



Better to be rich and worthless than poor and worthless, isn't it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Yep --- that's why he didn't vote, right? Really taking care of all those poor kids, isn't he? Maybe you missed the point where he was "forced to put up or shut up" by public opinion - and, until then, hadn't done a damn thing for anybody - black or white.



what's the point of voting if the Russians steal your vote anyway?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Sep 24, 2017)

For as much invective and vitriol as is seen on USMB about freedom of expression, one'd think that not one soul here would countenance any sort of recriminations against Colin Kaepernick.

Because I've already written what I have to say, I'm merely reposting it below.  

When you judge others, you do not define them, you define yourself.
-- Earl Nightingale [If you do nothing else with this post, listen to Earl]​

To my mind, a patriot, a genuine one, is a person who looks objectively at his/her country, sees the the reprobate and righteous, and in turn praises the good and denounces and moves to alter the bad.

Colin is clearly not trying to forsake his citizenship; thus he must necessarily see more good than bad about the U.S. He's doing what people of integrity do: bringing to bear the resources at their disposal to try to effect corrections of that which they see as errant.

"Everyday citizens" (people who hold neither formal nor overwhelming economic power) like Kaepernick do not deserve scorn and ridicule for doing exactly that. One need not agree with them or him; however, they and he deserve our respect for...
(a) unlike so many people -- especially some members here [1] -- who think of political discourse and conversation as entertainment,
(b) unlike so many who rail about all they think needs correcting yet won't get off their asses and join in discussions among individuals and organizations whereby one can actually be part of effecting positive change [2],​Colin Kaepernick is not anonymously sitting before a computer screen typing vulgarities and personal slights at every person and idea that offends him or that doesn't align with the partisan rhetoric he heard on his favorite propaganda show. The man is expressing himself peacefully and quietly.

The U.S. has a long tradition of patriots who in their day "stood and were counted," people who openly spoke up about what they felt was wrong with their country and acted to see the ill(s) ended. Just a very few examples and individuals are noted below.

1668 Quaker Petition against slavery -- Garret Hendricks, Derick de Graeff, Francis Daniel Pastorius and Abraham up Den Graeff
Boston Tea Party -- Samuel Adams and the Sons of Liberty
American Revolution - [you had better know enough of the names that I don't need to list any]
Civil Rights Movement
1919 Chicago Riots -- 1500+ individuals who lost their lives and/or homes
1939 Lincoln Memorial Concert -- Marian Anderson, Charlie Russel and Eleanor Roosevelt,
Montgomery Bus Boycott -- Rosa Parks and thousands of others who daily gave up hours of their lives due to unrecoverable time lost by having to find alternate means of transportation.
1963 March on Washington -- Martin L. King, Jr.
1965 Selma March -- MLK, Jr., Rep. John Lewis, J.L. Chestnut, Stokely Carmichael, Fay Powell, Hosea Williams, and many others.
Sit Ins -- I think the Woolworth's Lunch Counter one may be the most famous, but I have no idea of the names of the people who participated in them. I don't know that the things even were formally organized rather than being an organic development.

Women's Suffrage and Equal Rights Movement
Seneca Falls Convention -- Lucretia Mott and Elizabeth Cady Stanton 

1968 Miss America Protest ("bra burning" -- the protest was real; the bra burning was not) -- Robin Morgan and some several hundred other women

Vietnam Antiwar Movement
Anti Globalization/Anti-WTO-IMF Movement
Labor Movement
1939 GM Tool and Die Workers Strike -- Walter Reuther

Occupy Wall Street Movement
When I consider Colin Kaepernick's actions at a football game, I'm reminded of the "sit in" movement. That man's protest is nothing other than kneeling quietly and waiting for the game to start. Silence is a powerful thing.


Note:

If one feels the need, one can scan for posts in the following threads to find an assortment of direct and indirect examples:
Why so little serious debate?
You're here...You should consider going there and sharing your ideas where it matters...
Policy debate and discussion
Policy debate and discussion
Have You Heard About the new Ku Ku Klan?

Some examples include but are not limited to organizations noted in the following posts:
-- Policy debate and discussion
-- You're here...You should consider going there and sharing your ideas where it matters...


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth


What does the financial position of a private citizen who is gainfully employed in the private sector have to do with you and the remaining 320M+ Americans?  Nothing.  Most especially insofar as he's not trying to purchase your, my or anyone other than his employer's approbation.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

NYPD Officers Take A Knee To Show Solidarity With Colin Kaepernick


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 24, 2017)

Nobody is stopping anyone from kneeling. Just be ready for the consequence that follows.... like empty stadiums

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 24, 2017)

I bet a dollar to your doughnut that most football fans are conservative, thus empty seats. So let the blacks bite the hand that feeds them

-Geaux


----------



## August West (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth


We have a president who trashed our POWs and the rest of the military and he gets a free pass? The orange Jane Fonda trying to pass himself off as a patriot is ridiculous.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth


You should adore him just because he is rich, just like you do Trump..


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Nobody is stopping anyone from kneeling. Just be ready for the consequence that follows.... like empty stadiums
> 
> -Geaux



Then drop the ticket price, that'll fill the stadiums up again.  

Hey, you want to know why the stadiums are empty.  Because it costs $300 bucks to just get a seat to watch the Bears, who generally suck.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...



Kaepernick wasn’t fired, he opted out of his contract with the San Francisco 49ers. Since then he is unable to land on a team because his skills are not good enough to land another NFL job. If he was a good QB, he would be playing on an NFL team. Eight other players kneeled the first week of the NFL season and all still have roster spots in the NFL. 

Kaepernick has every right to kneel during the national anthem and people have every right to react to his actions. 

Kaepernick isn’t being punished, fired or whatever else people are claiming, he is simply not good enough to play in the NFL. Of the 32 NFL teams only one plays a game that fits Kaepernick’s style and that is the Seattle Seahawks, he was given a tryout there and couldn’t make the cut. 

The idea of due process for being fired is pretty funny, since when is playing in the NFL a right? 

It’s Kaepernick’s money, he earned it and should be allowed to dispense it in whatever way he sees fit.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I nevertheless said he was fired.  I do suspect collusion among NFL owners to not hire him.  Trump says he _should_ be fired along with players conducting similar protests.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Trump doesn’t own an NFL team or the NFL. 

How are owners colluding? Eight other players sat for the anthem and they are all playing. Kaepernick is a running QB, his style is not conducive to NFL teams, the only team that plays Kaepernick’s style is Seattle. Russell Wilson is a better QB than Kaepernick, knows the Seattle system and has been winning. Two others gave him a shot and neither team wanted his talent because it isn’t that good. 

Kaepernick opted out of his contract.

Eight other players, that kneeled, are playing in the NFL, so the idea of collusion is pretty flimsy.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


BullShit.

Its true Kap opted out, however he is better than a lot of starting QBs and way better than all the backup QB's. He is being whiteballed by the NFL and thats why Blacks are boycotting.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Drumpf is fucking idiot. You cant fire someone with a contract. You have to buy out their contract.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



BS! He can’t fit the mold of drop back QBs. The only QB in the league is that Kap is like is Wilson. Teams would have to change their offense to accommodate Kap. If a coaching staff can win a game with Kap, they would be all for it.

You also have eight other players that have done the same and they all kept their jobs.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Name one of the eight players you claim that took a knee, opted out of their contract and then got another one.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So if Kap hadn’t opted out he would still be a 49er? I don’t see that, they were ready to move off Kap.

Also, the two Bennett’s that have taken a knee would be resigned because they have a lot of talent and no coach is going to jeopardize their job because of a knee.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No one said he shouldn't do it .... we only say that he should pay the appropriate consequences for his actions.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Yep --- that's why he didn't vote, right? Really taking care of all those poor kids, isn't he? Maybe you missed the point where he was "forced to put up or shut up" by public opinion - and, until then, hadn't done a damn thing for anybody - black or white.
> ...


Please! We're trying to have an adult conversation here ... and you ain't helping.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You totally avoided my question. Was it because i caught you in a lie?

Name one of the eight players you claim that took a knee, opted out of their contract and then got another one.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Move off? Is that why they offered him $16 mil a year for four years? He wanted $22 mil, remember?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 24, 2017)

Is a dirtbag who does not deserve the attention you all are giving him.

YOU are helping him become a cult hero and it's laughable.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That was before his decline.
49ers GM is OK with Kaepernick opting out

He was gone after the season.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Please! We're trying to have an adult conversation here ... and you ain't helping.



Oh, I'm pissing you off... that's helping.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Please! We're trying to have an adult conversation here ... and you ain't helping.
> ...


Nahhh ---- I don't get upset with ignorant little pissants incapable of coherent or cogent commentary.

I just laugh at them - as I do you..


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

August West said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...


Trump correctly trashed the traitor, John McCain.  The only thing that saved Little Johnny from courts martial and prison was the Nixon pardon...a political move.  Little Johnny hastily had the evidence of his treason sealed.

Regarding the support and honoring of our service personnel (especially our veterans)  Trump has done more in his short time in the office than Obubba did in eight years.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I hear that one player was cut loose today for taking a knee and giving the Black Power salute.

Pro football players are employees of privately held franchises that have the right to demand behavior and dress on the playing fields.  Players were threatened with punishment for honoring 9-11 victims on their shoes.

pro football players punished for honoring 9-111 - Yahoo Search Results

Kaepernick and his lemmings are taking advantage of a captive audience at a paid sporting event that does not belong to them to push their asinine political beliefs on others.

Kaepernick has worn socks with depictions of cops as pigs.  I really hope that sorry bastard needs police help someday and doesn't get it.

The Dallas Cowboys franchise has got it right:  Players either stand for the anthem or get their asses off the field.

Screw the overpaid, overrated, puerile assholes that continue this ridiculous, unwarranted, anti-American behavior.  Let them demonstrate on their own free time in another venue that fans don't have to attend to enjoy a good football game.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

From CBS:

In two recent polls that were both conducted within the past week, a majority of respondents said that they disagree with Kaepernick's decision to protest racial inequality and police brutality by not standing for the national anthem.

In one poll, which was conducted by Reuters, 72 percent of Americans said that they thought Kaepernick's behavior was unpatriotic. Another 61 percent said that they do not "support the stance Colin Kaepernick is taking and his decision not to stand during the national anthem."

The Reuters poll of 2,903 adults was conducted between Sept. 6-12. Kaepernick's protest went public on Aug. 26.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Xelor said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...


Kaepernick is demonstration against oppression of blacks in a venue wherein there are already too many millionaires fed by the fans that fork up big bucks for tickets, concessions, 'official' merchandise, travel expenses and such just because they like the game.  Some franchises are worth BILLIONS of dollars today from fan money and TV money.  No matter which brings in the more profit, Kaepernick has certainly not been oppressed.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> From CBS:
> 
> In two recent polls that were both conducted within the past week, a majority of respondents said that they disagree with Kaepernick's decision to protest racial inequality and police brutality by not standing for the national anthem.
> 
> ...


Good things polls dont dictate what people decide to protest.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...


If I adored people just because they were rich, I'd be madly in love with George Soros.

Fuck George Soros!  

I used the link to Kaepernick's net worth just to show that he is NOT OPPRESSED!  Neither is the AVERAGE NFL player...making over 2 million a year.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


What does being oppressed or not have to do with protesting racism and police brutality?


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Whether he has a right to protest while at work is up to the franchise owners.  If you demonstrate at your workplace, you are subject to whatever rules your employer sets.

I hung a magnificent print of a Red Tail Hawk on my office wall once upon a time and was told by the CEO that it didn't fit the established decor of the entire office, even though it could only be seen from within my office...which was rarely visited by clients.  Their rules apply because it is their business.

They same applies to NFL franchises and NFL league rules.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No collusion suspected here.  He was just rightly recognized as too much of a distraction in addition to being a mediocre player.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 24, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...


Kaepernick can't be fired.  He's not good enough to get a job.  He can get other people fired and that's what he's doing.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


False equivalence and logical fallacy.

You cant hang a picture on a wall owned by someone else. 

No one owns the bodies of the players.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > From CBS:
> ...


Hey! You're the one that said most fans support their actions ... seems it isn't so. So, tell me, did you lie, or were you just ignorant?


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > From CBS:
> ...


Even better they don't decide elections.  Hillary was told she had 99.1% probability of winning.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Yeah but she really sucked. Drumpf was lucky she sucked so badly.  As it is she still beat him out in the popular vote.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Where did I say this? You got a quote you can show me?


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Is that intended to be a rhetorical question?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Nope. Why would you think it was rhetorical when I replied directly to you. Dont you get how this forum thing works?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth


He just wants right wingers to stop shooting unarmed black people.

But we know what it's really about.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yep ---- look it up. And, then come back and tell us how it wasn't exactly what you meant to say.

We'll wait here.


----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth




I agree with you!

From Colin to Colon, and from Colon to Rectum, because he is a total SOB.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thanks to about 3,000,000 illegal votes.

Notwithstanding that fact, the Electoral College vote is the only one that counts.  It was wisely designed that way to save rural America from being overrun by metropolitan enclaves.  If not, we'd all be living in bankruptcy and corruption like what has been nurtured for decades in failing cities run by Democrats.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 24, 2017)

skye said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...


Well he's black.  Unlike more than 90% of the GOP.






Republicans admire traitors.

Kaepernick isn't a traitor.  That's why they're pi$$ed.


----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2017)

deanrd said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...




Nothing to do with race.

Do not play that game with me.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

deanrd said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


You're right - he's not a traitor.

But, he IS a self-absorbed, politically naive, intellectually stunted (have you ever listened to him talk?) jerk who believes he is actually important in this world, and that somebody actually cares about what he thinks, and who is convinced that the only way to get the attention he so richly deserves is to insult the institutions that made his success possible and the people who have defended the very institutions he chooses to defile.

That's who he is.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

skye said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


But ... but ... but .....

It's the only game they have left to play. Without it, they become ---- horrors --- irrelevant.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

deanrd said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Study some history.  Democrats have done more to oppress and control blacks than Republicans.

A Short History of Democrats, Republicans, and Racism

The Democrats depend on maintaining the poverty of blacks so they can offer them free shit in exchange for votes and blame the Republicans for their poverty.  Maxine Waters is a prime example of a race pimp enriched by poor representation of a district in which she refuses to reside.  Jesse and Al (The Righteous Reverend Brothers) depend entirely on promulgating racial divisiveness and poverty to maintain their income and 'stature'.

Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


I need you to quote it. I already know what I said and didnt say. I'll wait here while you prove your claim.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Yeah more fake news.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Listen up, dude.  You a truly not equipped for logical, substantive debate.  I'm done wasting time with you.  Please feel free to have the last post so you can bask in your own self aggrandizement.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


You cant hang and thats ok.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Sep 24, 2017)

Xelor said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...





asaratis said:


> Kaepernick is demonstration against oppression of blacks in a venue wherein there are already too many millionaires fed by the fans that fork up big bucks for tickets, concessions, 'official' merchandise, travel expenses and such just because they like the game.  Some franchises are worth BILLIONS of dollars today from fan money and TV money.  No matter which brings in the more profit, *Kaepernick has certainly not been oppressed*.


So what?  Are you truly suggesting that CK cannot/should not protest oppression because. IYO,  he's not an oppressed individual?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Conservative logic is amusing to witness.  I bet those abolitionists that were against slavery would be astonished at such ridiculous logic.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 24, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


He can protest all he wants...anywhere except in front of an captive audience that pays to watch football without having to put up with his puerile, unpatriotic, anti-American Anthem bullshit.   Let him rent an auditorium and charge people to come listen to his views.  Let him schedule a demonstration at the White House.  He depends on an unsuspecting stadium crowd and guaranteed television coverage.  (Oh, wait!  He couldn't draw a crowd large enough to fill a phone booth!  My bad!)


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Neither you - and especially not, Colin Kaepernick - are worth the time. Both of you are inveterate liars incapable of honest discussion. The racism prism through which both you view the world makes it impossible for you to understand reality, and obscures your ability to see the truth that, honestly, I feel sorry for both of you.

To go thru life so deluded .... I truly, truly pity both of you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I agree and the NFL owners permit it. It is the owners and the NFL that can change it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I agree, tell it to the NFL owners.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


So like I said. Youre full of shit.  Save your pity for the ass clown in office.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The owners can set an expectation if they choose, just like Jerry Jones did.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


He can set what he wants to. Unless its in their contract he cant do shit about it. These are players with attorneys and resources.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

deanrd said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



He isn’t black he is half black and half white and it has nothing to do with why people like or dislike him. Only the left believe color matters.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 24, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


that means he is Black since Black genes are dominant.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It is in their contracts. There are clauses that prevent behavior the can’t hurt the franchise. Nice try.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Good, then we are all black and this whole point is mute.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Ask the Indianapolis Colts, Cleveland Browns, Buffalo Bills or Cincinnati Bengals.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 25, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You can’t build any of those franchises with a run style QB. When Luck comes back to the Colts, Kap would be benched. The other franchises wouldn’t change an offense for a player that is at best average. As a drop back QB, he is below average.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


In the morning you and I will be on our feet and Colin K still won't be a football player.


----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





Don't call him Colin

Call him Rectum and be done with it!



not Colin not Colon but

Rectum


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 25, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...


You show your racism nearly every time you post here. We know that you support him for 1 reason only and it has nothing to do with what he does for his community.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 25, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Like most inbred recessives....you dont know shit but think you do.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 25, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 25, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Youre too dumb to fool. I keep it straight with you.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 25, 2017)

skye said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Except he is protesting unarmed blacks being shot.
Wow, who would do such a thing?
But you're not black.  Remember?  We only kill black people.

To him, it's not a game dum dum.
Oh these right wingers and this pretense at ignorance.  It's just disgusting.


----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



According to your left wing buddy, Black is the dominant gene, so we are all black! You nuts got to get your stories straight.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 25, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Your recessive not Black.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Nahhh ---- I don't get upset with ignorant little pissants incapable of coherent or cogent commentary.
> 
> I just laugh at them - as I do you..


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Kaepernick is demonstration against oppression of blacks in a venue wherein there are already too many millionaires fed by the fans that fork up big bucks for tickets, concessions, 'official' merchandise, travel expenses and such just because they like the game. Some franchises are worth BILLIONS of dollars today from fan money and TV money. No matter which brings in the more profit, Kaepernick has certainly not been oppressed.



Yet he could still be pulled over on the way home for a DWB and mistreated by a police officer.... so he has every right to be upset.


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 25, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



A Regressive telling us what we are, you getting your story straight yet?


----------



## asaratis (Sep 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Kaepernick is demonstration against oppression of blacks in a venue wherein there are already too many millionaires fed by the fans that fork up big bucks for tickets, concessions, 'official' merchandise, travel expenses and such just because they like the game. Some franchises are worth BILLIONS of dollars today from fan money and TV money. No matter which brings in the more profit, Kaepernick has certainly not been oppressed.
> ...


He could.  Then again he could visit a cousin in Chicago and be shot by another black punk.  The story just might make the third page in the Chicago Tribune.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 26, 2017)

asaratis said:


> He could. Then again he could visit a cousin in Chicago and be shot by another black punk. The story just might make the third page in the Chicago Tribune.



the difference is, that punk would be arrested, prosecuted and imprisoned. 

How many cops have gone to prison for shooting unarmed black men?


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Except he is protesting unarmed blacks being shot.
> Wow, who would do such a thing?
> But you're not black.  Remember?  We only kill black people.
> 
> ...


Oh really? Well if he's protesting blacks getting capped by the law, then why is he pissing on the national anthem and our flag? Seems to me he and all the rest of these filthy, anti American jack offs are confused about who and what they're protesting and where and when they should do it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 26, 2017)

007 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Except he is protesting unarmed blacks being shot.
> ...



And that is the whole point! The national anthem and the American flag have nothing to do with the police or law enforcement. The American flag is to serve as a reminder of our country, our constitution and the lives that have been lost protecting this country and it’s ideals. 

The players have every right in the world to protest and I am all for it, however the public has the same right to boycott, express their displeasure in the ignorance of the kneeling during the anthem and flag. 

Most the players have no idea what the flag or the anthem represent.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > He could. Then again he could visit a cousin in Chicago and be shot by another black punk. The story just might make the third page in the Chicago Tribune.
> ...


How many LEOs have been murdered by blacks who consider them pigs....like the asshole Kaepernick?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

asaratis said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


A lot less than the number of Blacks the murderous pigs have set up and killed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How many LEOs have been murdered by blacks who consider them pigs....like the asshole Kaepernick?



a cop is more likely to be killed in a traffic accident on the job than shot by a bad guy.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Horse shit!  You need to check your stats.  While you're at it, check the stats on blacks murdered by blacks in Chicago.  This is what you numbnuts should be protesting.  

Michael Brown committed suicide by cop.  The 'Hands Up..Don't Shoot" shit is exactly that.  Total BULLSHIT!  ...as is the bullshit about the worthless thug killed by George Zimmerman. 

You fucking idiots will do anything to promote your goddamned hatred.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 30, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How many LEOs have been murdered by blacks who consider them pigs....like the asshole Kaepernick?
> ...


That in no way justifies ambushing LEO.  Go fuck yourself!


----------



## asaratis (Sep 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Post some reliable links.  You're full of shit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Michael Brown committed suicide by cop. The 'Hands Up..Don't Shoot" shit is exactly that. Total BULLSHIT! ...as is the bullshit about the worthless thug killed by George Zimmerman.
> 
> You fucking idiots will do anything to promote your goddamned hatred.



Yeah, here's the thing about that. A bunch of witnesses said he had his hands up, and Zimmerman has been arrested a dozen times since he murdered Martin.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2017)

asaratis said:


> That in no way justifies ambushing LEO. Go fuck yourself!



Um, no one justified it.  We are just saying, it doesn't happen often enough to justify trigger happy cops shooting kids playing with toys.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 1, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



None of them have reliable links and you will never get them. The left offers their narrow perception of the world and fact be damned. It doesn’t matter what the truth is, it only matters that their agenda is push forward. They are the most regressive bigots in the world.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 2, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown committed suicide by cop. The 'Hands Up..Don't Shoot" shit is exactly that. Total BULLSHIT! ...as is the bullshit about the worthless thug killed by George Zimmerman.
> ...


A bunch of witnesses lied.  Zimmerman's arrests since the happening have nothing to do with what happened that night.  Try again!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2017)

asaratis said:


> How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Net Worth


As so often observed, material wealth does not necessarily equate to a richness of spirit.  President Trump is a man of wealth, how do you feel about him?


----------



## asaratis (Oct 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How can such a rich man be such a worthless son of a bitch?
> ...


Read his history.  He is a good man.  If you want to talk about worthless, rich motherfuckers, George Soros is a prime subject.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2017)

asaratis said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


No one is more worthless than the abysmal failure of a leader currently occupying the the wh.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


oooohhhh!  "Whiteballed"...how original!
You like white balls, don't you..c'mon, you can admit it, you're among friends here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2017)

asaratis said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I fully agree that President Trump is a good man, with a glitch here and there, just like the rest of us.  I also agree that Soros should be removed from the gene pool for peeing in it, repeatedly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


"Bite the hand that feeds you" mean much to these clowns?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > From CBS:
> ...


Or what they vote for.  If polls dictated that, we'd have the cankled cow in the WH, with her philandering husband getting his d**k s**ked by every intern he could bully into doing so.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


You tried way too hard to make that transition and still failed. That was a wasted effort.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then why don't more of them own teams?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I already answered that. Asking again is not going to make me change my answer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 3, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah, yeah... I know...white boys won't let da n*ggers play on da team.  That shit gets old...fast.  What is your problem?  Can't yo' boys make enough money to make demsehves deh own league?  I meen, c'mpm... screw dose whyt owners...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Well they already did that and not really concerned with how old it gets to you. You asked about existing teams not forming an entirely new league like they did for basketball.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2017)

asaratis said:


> A bunch of witnesses lied. Zimmerman's arrests since the happening have nothing to do with what happened that night. Try again!



Funny, it seems to me the police lied when they selectively edited the video from the store. (Leaving out the parts where the store Staff took Brown's weed in exchange for the merchandise) 

Zimmerman's subsequent arrests indicate he's a guy who is prone to violence.


----------

